# Help: is my fish sick?



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

I have 2 of my Africans showing some kind of eye problem. I just noticed today that 2 f them have what almost looks like a eye cap on a reptile. I need to know if this is from aggression or if there is some kind of infection that I need to treat for. They are both now in quarantine in a little 10g :S . sorry for the shitty I phone pic but its all i could do before i left for work.









since the image doesnt look like its working here is the link http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/img0060ds.jpg/


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like the eye was somehow scratched and is now infected. I've had this happen to a few cichlids over the years and have been successful about 50% of the time in treating it. Half the time the fish looses the eye and half the time it's healed completely. It really depends on how quickly you catch it and start treatment. I've treated with Melafix and salt every time. Clean prestine water is the most important thing to do over the next few days.
--
Paul


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the insight, am starting treatment now and did an immediate water change on the large tank. hope they don't lose an eye


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Clean water and epsom salt should fix it. I agree with Paul.


----------

